# First Round Game #1: Bulls vs. 76ers, 12:00 CST, CSN & TNT



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Let's do this thing.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Thank you to the great city of Philadelphia for offering up the first sacrificial lamb!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

taco_daddy said:


> Thank you to the great city of Philadelphia for offering up the first sacrificial lamb!


:laugh:

Thank you for the laugh Taco daddy,

Go Bulls


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Bulls sweep this. And Derrick Rose makes Evan Turner his bitch.... again.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

But why do they Bulls get stuck with a noon game?


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Narek, it's a travesty, I tell you. 

Miami and New York are the featured first round match, not Chicago-Philly. But it's ok. Good motivation.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Good Hope said:


> Narek, it's a travesty, I tell you.
> 
> Miami and New York are the featured first round match, not Chicago-Philly. But it's ok. Good motivation.


It'll be fun to see all the empty seats in Miami.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bulls fans, I need your help. What radio station will be playing Bulls/Sixers?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Basel said:


> Bulls fans, I need your help. What radio station will be playing Bulls/Sixers?


In Chicago, ESPN 1000 am. I am pretty sure the game will be on other espn stations with ESPN announcers and not Chuck and Bill.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Bulls already up by double digets.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

narek said:


> In Chicago, ESPN 1000 am. I am pretty sure the game will be on other espn stations with ESPN announcers and not Chuck and Bill.


Do you know a radio web stream also?


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Halftime

Bulls lead 53-42


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Uh, yeah...this is why I wanted Philly over the Knicks. We would not be beating the Knicks by 20 in the 4th.

Crappy start by Rose, but he was terrific the last 3 quarters. Damn near has a triple double!

Good day for Bulls fans. Nonetheless, Game 2 will be really telling. Remember we hammered Miami just like this last year in Game 1, then they came back and turned the tides in Game 2. Still, Philly is no Miami...if we hammer Philly like this in Game 2, I just don't see how they'd have the morale or confidence to climb back at all.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Oh no....Rose is down. Looks like his knee bent awkward when he landed. This could be really bad...

Adding insult to injury, it happened in a meaningless part of the game, big lead with under 2 minutes left.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Just isn't our year.

Ugh.

Can't wait for this season to end, for better or worse.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

It's going to be agony waiting to hear the official diagnosis. These knee injuries can be anything. Sometimes it doesn't look bad but there is a tear, or vice versa. Sometimes it is a mild sprain, or severe sprain/hyperextension. Even the pain level can range drastically once it happens. 

Whatever the case this is very bad. We aren't winning the title unless Rose is healthy and playing well. It sticks in the craw to think that a single meaningless moment like that is what makes or breaks the season. The kid was finally starting to look like the old Rose again.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

I honestly don't think I can watch anymore basketball games today.

I'm just too nauseous to care right now.

My interest in the playoffs might have dipped down to 10%.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Rats. We can still get to the ECF even without Rose. However, we'd get swept viciously by Miami. It would just be embarrassing. Dagnabbit!!!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

ouch.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

taco_daddy said:


> Rats. We can still get to the ECF even without Rose. However, we'd get swept viciously by Miami. It would just be embarrassing. Dagnabbit!!!


Doubt it.

Without Rose we *truly* are a regular season team. The things we got away with in the regular season definitely won't work without a go to scorer in the playoffs.

This Philly series suddenly becomes a longer series (I would expect us to still win, but who knows?), and whomever we play between Atlanta and Boston would beat us.

Not that it matters, though. There's really no difference than losing to Atlanta/Boston in the second round or getting swept by Miami in the ECF.

Same horseshit, different horse.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Also, I'm doing everything in my power not to be kneejerk about this, but I hope in the future we learn two things from this season. 

1.) When your superstar is hurt you rest him for as long as it takes.

2.) You need a second legit offensive weapon, or else Rose is going to carry the burden and take the punishment every year like this, and he's going to have a mighty short career.

I realize this injury was a freak injury where he was untouched, but I'm just saying.

I think there's a crack in the foundation that has to be fixed.

Something needs to be done this offseason in some form. Make a gamble for once. I don't know, I'm just venting.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Pay Ton said:


> Also, I'm doing everything in my power not to be kneejerk about this, but I hope in the future we learn two things from this season.
> 
> 1.) When your superstar is hurt you rest him for as long as it takes.
> 
> ...


You're right about everything you said here. We are spending too much energy to get the #1 spot that we are wearing Rose down in the process. It's the same thing Boston did a few years ago. Sometimes you just have to pace yourself. Dallas got the #3 seed in the West last year but won it all. Having the best record is not worth grinding your team into the ground.

P.S.: I'm going to do a knee-jerk reaction. Our season is pretty much over. I know, I know, blah, blah, blah, etc, I don't know how bad the injury is, etc, etc, blah blah blah. The reason I say this we can't have a passive Rose versus Miami. He has to really play against them. If he can't play against lesser teams this year without injury every other game, how will we compete against an amped up Lebron and Wade who feel this season is worthless to them if they don't win it all?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

The Bull will never win another game.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Agreed.

Like I said in the end of the regular season, I prefer an extremely rusty and completely healthy Rose as opposed to a somewhat healthy but tentative Rose.

Whatever the extent of his injury, it's an uphill climb from here.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Alternatively,


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

OT, but it's got to be mentioned.

Apparently Doug Collins approached Rose on the sideline during him being carried off and gave him a few words of encouragement.

Can't stress enough how much I like that guy.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Doug Collins in the locker room "YES!!"


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow. Hope he's okay.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Doug Collins in the locker room "YES!!"


...



> "I hope he's not seriously hurt," 76ers coach Doug Collins said. "I admire him so much. I think he's one of the young, bright lights in this NBA. And I hope he's going to be back and he's going to be able to play, because I admire greatness, and he's a great player."


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I am only watching on tape delay from now on. I can't take this.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

My take from watching the injury and after is DR has a day to day injury? I know he was in a lot of pain but he was able to walk off the court and was walking on both legs. I dont think that seems like an ACL or MCL injury to me and i would guess a mild sprain? Just my thoughts on this. But we shall see you never know with a knee injury?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

To take a line from TNT right now:

That's a fool's hope.


I'll take a fool's hope for now, though.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

giusd said:


> My take from watching the injury and after is DR has a day to day injury? I know he was in a lot of pain but he was able to walk off the court and was walking on both legs. I dont think that seems like an ACL or MCL injury to me and i would guess a mild sprain? Just my thoughts on this. But we shall see you never know with a knee injury?


It's not that simple.

He tried getting back up and he buckled under his own power. That's the worst sign.

The fact that he can walk, with support, from other players doesn't tell you much. 

I forgot what player it was that tore his ACL/MCL but was walking off the court with support a few years back (Chris Webber maybe). I remember it because I was surprised and thought he'd be okay, and then later learned he was out for the season.

If I'm just being honest, I think it looked pretty bad enough to where he's either out for the season or for six to eight weeks (which basically means out for the season).


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Yahoo posted a video here: http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-b...728614.html;_ylt=Ar3OEpWgeeXjT96VLxa6U4g5nYcB

I've watched it about 10 times from each of the 3 different video angles. I am having a really hard time deciding how severe/unnatural the knee buckle looks. The MRI is about the only answer we have, anything else is pure speculation.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

"I've dreamed a dream, but now that dream is gone from me" - Morpheus


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Best shot I could find is here. It does look like he planted awkwardly on his jump stop. The camera angles are just so bad though, hard to say.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Pay Ton said:


> It's not that simple.
> 
> He tried getting back up and he buckled under his own power. That's the worst sign.
> 
> ...


Michael Redd shredded his ACL/MCL the first time a few years ago and actually left the court under his own power. 

Was very surprised when they released what the actual injury was.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Supposedly a torn ACL/MCL and he is, indeed, out for the season.

NBC reports.

I hope Philly mercy kills us now. No need to die slowly into the second round.

At this point I'm completely pro-renting Howard for one season. 

Honestly. Let's try it out.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Pay Ton said:


> Supposedly a torn ACL/MCL and he is, indeed, out for the season.
> 
> NBC reports.
> 
> ...


Its a premature report. 

NOT confirmed.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Its a premature report.
> 
> NOT confirmed.


I'm aware, I put "supposedly" for a reason.

Don't want to mislead people.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Well again, there is only 1 thing to answer this, and that is a completed and diagnosed MRI scan. Nobody knows anything until those results are looked at. For all we know, he hasn't even go through the MRI machine yet.

However I agree it looks bleak...this is the worst news I've heard yet:

http://twitter.com/#!/aschnba



> TNT courtside camera picked up Derrick Rose telling Bulls trainer, "I felt something pop." Otherwise, still awaiting medical report at UC.


I am hoping "Pop" is just a pet name for his trainer. Sorry, bad joke.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

This news is so devastating to Bulls fans worldwide that the Real GM boards crashed. Damn..... damn! D A M N!!!!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

If hes done, its over. 

They may be able to beat the 76rs but honestly all title hopes are absolutely gone if hes injured.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Well not only that, what becomes of next season too? This would not just end title hopes for this year, but would likely shut the title window completely without major retooling. Plenty of time to discuss that I guess...I may be getting ahead of myself.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

yodurk said:


> Well not only that, what becomes of next season too? This would not just end title hopes for this year, but would likely shut the title window completely without major retooling. Plenty of time to discuss that I guess...I may be getting ahead of myself.


It just gives Garpax and Bulls nation another excuse. 

"IF ONLY Rose din't get injured, we would have won a title!" nothing changes, same team next season, same results during the season and then same results in the playoff's. 

But a bit of goodish news, apparently those torn MCL/ACL reports came from a FAKE ESPNCHICAGO tweet, a ton of reporters bought into it. At first I thought, while it may not be confirmed, I thought if there is smoke there is usually a fire, BUT if the source was from some stupid Heat Fan or anyone for that matter creating a fake twitter account, we might just have some hope that hes going to be ok.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Guys, it's official: http://twitter.com/#!/kcjhoop



> Rose Injury Update: Chicago Bulls guard Derrick Rose tore his Anterior Cruciate Ligament (ACL) and he's out for the remainder of the season.


Well, see you next season I guess. Or maybe the one after.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> It just gives Garpax and Bulls nation another excuse.


Any team's best player getting injured will kill their title hopes. If this happens to Lebron James or Kevin Durant, they'd suffer the same excuse. Sure it's an excuse, but certainly a legit one. Your best players HAVE to be healthy to win a title, no way around it.


----------



## Hoodey (Jul 3, 2011)

yodurk said:


> Any team's best player getting injured will kill their title hopes. If this happens to Lebron James or Kevin Durant, they'd suffer the same excuse. Sure it's an excuse, but certainly a legit one. Your best players HAVE to be healthy to win a title, no way around it.


But WHY did he get injured? Because the rah rah ding bat that Paxson hired had him in the game. Would Phil Jackson have him in the game? And before you answer, please remember Phil back in 91 talking about what a luxury it was to sit his starters in the fourth quarter of games. 

I understand that in a lot of ways, primarily in terms of the regular season (which is all the award you will bring up denotes - regular season success), Thibadeau can coach to win you games.

But this rah, rah wannabe Hickory Husker bullcrap with Paxson is old and tired. Rose in the game with 1:10 left and a 12 point lead? How effing dumb do you have to be?? 

Paxson should be fired because his coach had Rose in the game and he wasn't calling down to wonder WHY! 

Man. With a 12 point lead and 1:10 left Matt Painter takes all of the UPPERCLASSMEN off the court at freaking Purdue. Not just starters, but upperclassmen! And we had the reigning MVP going all out with 1:10 left and a 12 point lead? And to prove what? That instead of a 12 point romp we could make it 15?

What kind of rah rah "finish hard Jimmy" crap was that?! Red Auerbach and John Wooden are turning over in their graves at that bonehead coaching crap.

But hey, he tries really hard, so that will be good enough for a city with a Cub fan mentality.


----------



## Hoodey (Jul 3, 2011)

yodurk said:


> Any team's best player getting injured will kill their title hopes. If this happens to Lebron James or Kevin Durant, they'd suffer the same excuse. Sure it's an excuse, but certainly a legit one. Your best players HAVE to be healthy to win a title, no way around it.


It's not a legit one. It took an idiot to have him out there to begin with. If this happens with 8 minutes left in the second, when you might need to have him out there, THEN it's a legit excuse.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I'm not gonna lie, a big part of me felt like he was going to get injured in the playoff's anyways, but not like this. It was a completely avoidable injury, no need to have had him out there.

Cubs suck, Sox suck, Hawks suck, Bulls done, Bears so far away... what pathetic time to be a Chicago sports fan. 

Whats next NBA MVP and Finals MVP for Lebron... kill me now.


----------



## Hoodey (Jul 3, 2011)

thebizkit69u said:


> I'm not gonna lie, a big part of me felt like he was going to get injured in the playoff's anyways, but not like this. It was a completely avoidable injury, no need to have had him out there.
> 
> Cubs suck, Sox suck, Hawks suck, Bulls done, Bears so far away... what pathetic time to be a Chicago sports fan.
> 
> Whats next NBA MVP and Finals MVP for Lebron... kill me now.


I'd be the first one, if this happened right before half time, to say "hey, nothing you can do about that." But like you said. Avoidable.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I just dont know how such a great coach, can do such a dumb thing and play Rose in a meaningless 2 minutes.


----------



## DunkMaster (Mar 1, 2011)

Hoodey said:


> But WHY did he get injured? Because the rah rah ding bat that Paxson hired had him in the game. Would Phil Jackson have him in the game? And before you answer, please remember Phil back in 91 talking about what a luxury it was to sit his starters in the fourth quarter of games.
> 
> I understand that in a lot of ways, primarily in terms of the regular season (which is all the award you will bring up denotes - regular season success), Thibadeau can coach to win you games.
> 
> ...


Jordan averaged more minutes than Rose during Jacksons run and their average point differential was larger than this years team.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Derrick Rose is a great, great kid. I can't express how bad I feel for him. 

Thibs is a great coach because he expects his players to perform, and he applies those expectations equally across the board, and because D Rose, the team's best player, bought into that approach, the whole team did as well. I respect him for that, and I know the team does as well. 

The medical staff needs some upgrading, I think.

Let's bring in Steve Nash next year as a short term replacement. He could win with this team, and would provide someone who could let Derrick come in and start out playing shooting guard instead of pg-all everything, to start at least. 

Just a thought. 

And I will enjoy seeing this team go as far as it can go in the playoffs. 

Go Bulls!


----------



## AussieThriller (Apr 25, 2012)

Can't really blame the coach. Blame the Lockout NBA season more than anything. Rose is not the only guy to fall to injury. His coach probably should have taken him off but Rose should have taken it easy for the last 2 minutes. Hold the ball up, walk up to the 3pt line and just shoot a jumper. Or pass it off and let somebody else shoot it. He probably shouldn't have drove, but being Derrick Rose and having done over 100,000 drives to the ring in his life it was his natural instinct.

Didn't Bulls play good without Rose anyway? I still think they're a chance.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Good Hope said:


> Derrick Rose is a great, great kid. I can't express how bad I feel for him.
> 
> Thibs is a great coach because he expects his players to perform, and he applies those expectations equally across the board, and because D Rose, the team's best player, bought into that approach, the whole team did as well. I respect him for that, and I know the team does as well.
> 
> ...


Steve Nash isn't coming here for peanuts and hes by far one of the worst defenders in the NBA, no way he comes here. 

He would need the ball in his hands at all times to be productive, I don't see it working with Rose who also needs the ball in his hands. If we would go with a 2 PG back court I would rather pick up Billups, he runs a great offense, has a great basketball IQ and seems like a great locker room guy. 

Best scenario though, would be for the Bulls to just find a legit #2 option or a legit big man. Bulls could try to revive a Howard or Pau trade. 

Maybe go after Lamarcus Aldrige, the Blazers championship window has basically slamed shut with the end of Oden, Roy and their off season acquisition failures. 

ACT like a big market team and do whatever it takes to get Kevin Love. 

Do whatever it takes to make this team a legit playoff monster, not just a regular season one. 

The Bulls second option is 50th in scoring... Not good enough.


----------



## Hoodey (Jul 3, 2011)

DunkMaster said:


> Jordan averaged more minutes than Rose during Jacksons run and their average point differential was larger than this years team.


And those minutes included going hard up 12 with 1:10 left in playoff games? Why dont you just say "I like management"...?


----------



## DunkMaster (Mar 1, 2011)

Hoodey said:


> And those minutes included going hard up 12 with 1:10 left in playoff games? Why dont you just say "I like management"...?


Lol, what does this have to do with management, I'm talking about the coach, yes, I like the coach. You're trying to make your point valid by putting words in others mouth, I think the management sucks too.

The point is, Jordan played with many of the same comfortable leads as Rose did when it was clear the Bulls were going to win the game. Thibdeau may have made a mistake, but most coaches, including Phil Jackson, have done the same thing. Wade played 5 minutes in the 4th quarter yesterday when the Heat were up by 34. Thibodeau was the best candidate out there for the job, it was one decision management actually made correctly, so again, no use to bring it up in every damn thread, not sure why you get off on talking about them constanly.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

By the way, my suggestion for Steve Nash was just my first thought. Later, I saw that there is an army of wishful thinkers over at RealGM. Not that it makes my thought any more intelligent...I just thought it funny. 

I do think that Derrick won't be back at all next season, at least in any form resembling what he was at the beginning of this season.

Nash could have big success here. It might be tempting for him, even if it isn't ideal. 

I'm down with a Billups-like direction, though.


----------



## Hoodey (Jul 3, 2011)

DunkMaster said:


> Lol, what does this have to do with management, I'm talking about the coach, yes, I like the coach. You're trying to make your point valid by putting words in others mouth, I think the management sucks too.
> 
> The point is, Jordan played with many of the same comfortable leads as Rose did when it was clear the Bulls were going to win the game. Thibdeau may have made a mistake, but most coaches, including Phil Jackson, have done the same thing. Wade played 5 minutes in the 4th quarter yesterday when the Heat were up by 34. Thibodeau was the best candidate out there for the job, it was one decision management actually made correctly, so again, no use to bring it up in every damn thread, not sure why you get off on talking about them constanly.


I just don't understand why anyone would choose to defend this move yesterday. It was clearly the wrong move. There is no rationalizing it into the right move. What was Thibodeau's best attempt? "Derrick needs to learn how to close games." 

Huh!? He's the reigning MVP, none of our series losses have been his fault in his career here, we were up 12 with 1:10 left and the Sixers had already pulled a number of their starters. This is rah rah crap. It's Milan, IN Hickory Huskers BS. 

Thibodeau and Paxson know what most people aren't skeptical enough to figure out. If you just want to shoot for a great regular season and first couple rounds, you can do it, but you commit yourself to different priorities, so it's not just as easy as "now we want to go for the whole thing." Part of their sales job is making the season and the early playoffs so utterly convincing that they still have something to sell if they lose to Miami. Every win has to be big for that to happen, and in doing so they left a superstar on the court long enough to get hurt.

There's a reason you don't see superstar college QBs and RBs out there in positions of peril late in blow outs. You ever see USC up 3 scores with 3 minutes left running Matt Barkley out there? If he is, he's just handing off to a fourth string RB.


----------

